# Under water cameras



## Vader809 (Nov 24, 2019)

Does anyone use an under water camera? If so, do you have any comments? I don't ice fish, this would be for open water use. Like everyone, curious about what's going on down under!


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a GoPro that has an underwater case. But I have not used it that way. Seems easy enough to mount it to my DR, but I think you are wanting a live view. I suppose that would require a cable, but I'm truly out of my depth here. 

I was hoping someone would respond. I'm also interested in how this kind of set up would work.


----------



## Scott F (Nov 26, 2019)

I had an Aqua-Vu camera several years ago. Although they’ve probably gotten better over the years, there are a few things I found out about using one that convinced me to sell mine.
1. Unless the camera is very close to the bottom, there isn’t much of anything to see. From the surface to within a couple of feet from the bottom you will see nothing but a blank screen.
2. Every minute you spend looking at the screen, or trying to use it, is a minute you aren’t fishing. A depth finder is on all the time. You can glance down and see overall depth and any structure under the boat. With the camera, you must control the cable to position it and you’ll only see stuff that is less more or less 5-10 feet away. Then you’ll wind up the cable and go back to fishing. 
3. Most of what you thought might have been fish that you marked with your depth finder, are not fish when you use the camera.
Overall, I never saw enough to help me catch more fish. It was more of a distraction that took away from my fishing. It is interesting to play with, but a half-way decent depth finder will give you enough information faster and in a much more convenient way that can help you catch more fish.


----------



## Shaugh (Nov 27, 2019)

I got one thinking it would be interesting to actually see what I saw on the depth finder and determine exactly what I was looking at. But as said the range you can see near the bottom is about a foot in most lakes... so even finding the thing I wanted to investigate was near impossible.... been sitting on a shelf in the garage after only a couple trips......


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2019)

Great replies guys! :beer:


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 28, 2019)

I've seen the videos that guys make showing a trout striking a lure. Pretty interesting really. I think it would be cool to do that, but in my case there would be a tremendous amount of time with just a video of the lure! Haha


----------



## Vader809 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yup! Just what I thought. Distracted fishing. Might be fine for ice fishing.


----------



## jethro (Jan 21, 2020)

I use an Aqua-Vu Micro Revolution when I am ice fishing but never tried it open water. I agree with the other comments that the range of vision is pretty small, so keep that in mind. I jig for lake trout a lot in the winter, it's great for that, but I don't see it being anything more than a fun thing to do for the heck of it while open water fishing.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Feb 24, 2020)

I have one that I use occasionally. I thought I would use it more but like others have previously said the sight range is very limited. I have found that my Raymarine Dragonfly 7 downview shows a lot more.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 1, 2020)

I have a GoPro Hero 7 Black. It is waterproof to 10 meters(33 Feet) according to the manual. I used it underwater while snorkeling in Hawaii back in December. It worked excellent. Just make sure the doors are closed. The doors have a rubber seal around the edge that seals out water. I did lubricate the seals with some oil a little bit to help keep out the water. I had no water get in it at all. I probably used it about 25 hours in the water total. I have been very happy with it.


----------

